# 5000 members reached! - Giveaway - LSWOODY & MANGELCC



## Jim

We did it! We reached the 5000 member mark, and it took less than 5 years. :beer:

So how do we celebrate? By giving away something, that's how. :LOL2: 

Up for grabs is a Brand spanking new hot off the presses, Think Tank Lures Triggerfish! If you have no idea what this lure is, or have not seen the video on the TinBoats homepage, you can check it out here: https://thinktanklures.com/Home_Page.html

*Rules:*
Reply here with the word in, and I will use Random.org to pick a number. Here is the catch.............
*I will pick a winner within the next few days. If you are the winner, you will have EXACTLY 24 hours to respond to me via PM. If you dont......you lose.* 8) 
Contest open to all members!

Here is a picture of the lure: 





[youtube]Xj89OQMT38M[/youtube]

*Rules Recap*
-Reply with "in"
-open to all members new or old!
-Respond within 24 hours to me via PM after winner is announced within the next few days.


Disclaimer: All things can change because


----------



## lbursell

IN Shoot, I want one just to stare at it.


----------



## devilmutt

IN


----------



## dr_beerman

In


----------



## Captain Ahab

IN 



In 



IN 


In 


IN 



IN 


I am really in :mrgreen:


----------



## bAcKpAiN

In please


----------



## ray55classic

IN


----------



## Ictalurus

IN


----------



## BassBlaster

IN


----------



## crazymanme2

IN

Congrats Jim on a great 5000 member site. =D> =D>


----------



## wasilvers

IN 
8)


----------



## G3_Guy

In


----------



## FishingBuds

awsome news =D> 


In


----------



## dixie_boysles

In


----------



## Mpd165

In


----------



## BassAddict

I would like 2 entries! IN IN


----------



## S&amp;MFISH

BassAddict said:


> I would like 2 entries! IN IN



Can I have 2 also? He He He 

IN I'll have one please.


----------



## Dave11

IN


----------



## samzerelli

in


----------



## batman

IN


----------



## nathanielrthomas

in


----------



## Oldgeek

IN


----------



## poolie

IN

Awesome milestone!


----------



## LonLB

IN


----------



## Brine

IN

Thanks Jim!


----------



## Sea D Reamer

IN


----------



## Codeman

IN! Those things look killer.


----------



## dyeguy1212

IN


----------



## 379pete

in


----------



## bill

in


----------



## bcritch

IN


----------



## PartsMan

IN


----------



## hardwatergrampa

in


----------



## perchin

IN


----------



## 00 mod

IN


----------



## Hooky1420

IN

Good to see continued success with the site. Great bunch of guys and a great theme make for an awesome time!


----------



## Queencitybassman

In


----------



## FishingCop

In all the way


----------



## ejones1961

in


----------



## S. Thomas

in


----------



## swcr

in


----------



## gmoney

IN


----------



## linehand

I'm ... In.


----------



## RivRunR

IN !


----------



## KMixson

IN


----------



## slabdaddy

In!


----------



## fireshadow

In


----------



## fender66

IN

Thanks Jim.


----------



## lawnservice321

IN


----------



## Zum

In.


----------



## SkagBass

In


----------



## redneckfisher

IN


----------



## dcliff9

in


----------



## georgiaken

in


----------



## po1

IN


----------



## bear7625

IN!!! Thank you.


----------



## Bassman018

in


----------



## JonBoatfever

Im in


----------



## Earlo

In.

And Congrats!


----------



## Quackrstackr

IN


----------



## crkdltr

In.


----------



## cali27

IN =D> =D> =D>


----------



## Pops14

In


----------



## jasonr95

in


----------



## lswoody

IN


----------



## Idahoan

IN


----------



## nkhrfh

IN


----------



## lckstckn2smknbrls

In.


----------



## ScottMD

IN Like Flynn!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## MattR

IN.

Congrats on the milemarker.

Matt


----------



## jimok

in


----------



## jixer

In


----------



## cavman138

IN

That's awesome we are up to 5000


----------



## richg99

in


----------



## DBrooke

IN


----------



## atuck593

IN


----------



## freetofish

IN


----------



## RStewart

In


----------



## LMBDave

IN


----------



## PoorFireman

In


----------



## captdan

In- that thing looks sick on bass, cant imagine how itd drive the saltwater fish crazy!


----------



## hossthehermit

Better believe I'm in


----------



## arkansasnative

IN!


----------



## Truckmechanic

In


----------



## Jimmie

In ?


thanx , Jimmie


----------



## irishpride42

IN

Thank You!


----------



## njTom

IN


----------



## AroostookAngler

IN Thanks JIM


----------



## Troutman3000

in


----------



## jbakerinc

in


----------



## Outdoorsman

In

Outdoorsman


----------



## Majorpede

IN


----------



## bm3dufner

in


----------



## mangelcc

In


----------



## Decatur

In


----------



## Johnny5

Heck i'm in and don't even know if im eligible! #-o


----------



## screwballl

IN!!


----------



## redbug

i'm in


----------



## bearsphan3.14

IN


----------



## bulldog

IN


----------



## fish devil

:twisted: IN


----------



## FishyItch

IN!


----------



## basshunter25

In


----------



## basstender10.6

IN


----------



## reedjj

In please!


----------



## burger213

IN


----------



## EasternEasy

In!


----------



## acedog1234

im in


----------



## Nussy

In...if I'm not too late.....


----------



## raven174us

in


----------



## bigbeave1

in


----------



## tripleup05

in


----------



## baseball_guy_99

In


----------



## angry Bob

IN


----------



## Andy

In, Thanks Jim!! :beer:


----------



## floundahman

In. Thank you.


----------



## albright1695

IN


----------



## MWAK87

IN!


----------



## shamoo

IN :LOL2:


----------



## aluminumboatlover

IN! IN! IN!
thanks


----------



## BassGeek54

IN


How COOL!!!!


----------



## lovedr79

IN


----------



## juggernoob

In


----------



## Big_spur

In-- thanks. Great site.


----------



## Wld Fowl

IN


----------



## jkbirocz

In


----------



## Pruitt1222

in


----------



## sixshootertexan

In


----------



## weezer71

IN [-o<


----------



## sparkbr

In


----------



## honers

"IN" to win


----------



## SlowRollin'

In


----------



## TampaJim

IN


----------



## Popeye

IN


----------



## Whoopbass

in


----------



## Jim

WINNERS WINNERS CHICKEN DINNERS.

Because you guys rule I decided to give two of them away!

The winning numbers pulled from https://www.random.org/ were 64 and 93. That makes lswoody and mangelcc the winners. 

The time is ticking guys, you have until 8:15 AM Eastern Sunday March 20th to Claim your prize! Snooze, you lose. :lol:


----------



## crazymanme2

Congrats lswoody and mangelcc. =D> 

Thanks Jim for this GREAT site =D> =D> :lol:


----------



## 00 mod

If they dont claim, I'm SURE my number will be drwan next!!!!!     


Congrats guys, now claim up!


----------



## BassAddict

Man I was robed!!!!! =D> =D> Congratz guys =D> =D>


----------



## Popeye

Congratulations guys.

I wanna change my screen name.


----------



## Andy

Congrats guys! :beer:


----------



## DBrooke

Congrats guys!


----------



## lswoody

Thanks Guys!!!! And Thanks Jim!!!! PM sent Jim.


----------



## njTom

Congrats to you both =D>


----------



## bAcKpAiN

Congrats guys. Thanks to Jim, members, and moderators for making this the best site on the net for fishing and boating!


----------



## Jim

Both prizes claimed! 

Thanks to all! Wait till 10,000 members. 8)


----------



## fender66

Jim said:


> Thanks to all! Wait till 10,000 members. 8)



God willing, I'll still be here for that! :LOL2:


----------

